# REQUEST! (*Photos now added on pg.1 & 2*)



## Kurrazie (Oct 12, 2004)

I want to see some pictures of Lola and Bosco!!


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

Oh me too! I love Bosco :love7: ! And Lola's a such a doll!


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Me too!! Me too!!


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

AWH! I'M NOT EVEN REAL SURE WHO LOLA & BOSCO ARE, BUT I KNOW I WANNA SEE THEM TO, SO YES!!! PICS PICS PICS!!!!!!!  :lol:


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Aw you guys are so sweet! Thanks for thinking of my two doggies. 

As luck would have it, I took some new pictures last night. Look for them this evening. 8)


----------



## Kelly (Jun 30, 2004)

I can't wait.


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

Yes, I love those two...they are in my calander :wink:  Speed it up on those pics girl!


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

Oh I want to see too! I just love Bosco's distinguished face and Lola always looks so sweet.


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

OK Guys...thanks for asking for pictures.  Here are some that I took last night...I didn't get any real good ones, but hopefully they will tide you over until I DO manage to get some better ones. Also, Lola's eyes always glow red in the light...does anyone know how to fix them in a computer program to make them not-red? When I try it in Microsoft Picture Manager, it just turns them a weird gray color. :? 

Bosco and Lola fighting:









Lola smiling (as usual)  :









Bosco looking a bit sad to be wearing a hoodie:


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Angel5218 said:


> they are in my calander :wink:


I didn't know that!


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

LOL of course they would be in my calander :wink: 

Great pics!!!! I love seeing the two of them!


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Awww, they are so cute!! Buster is always smiling too!


----------



## Kelly (Jun 30, 2004)

They are growing up so much! Too cute!


----------



## Kurrazie (Oct 12, 2004)

Aww yay! Lola has grown! Post more when you get teh chance


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Here are a couple more - Bosco was not wanting to look at the camera that night for some reason! :


----------



## My3Girls (Apr 6, 2004)

Awwww so cute! Love the last one of Bosco, so sweet


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

very nice Anna!!!!!!!!!!! Love my niece and nephew :wink:


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Sasha~Sierra~Tia said:


> Awwww so cute! Love the last one of Bosco, so sweet


He falls asleep while sitting up ALL THE TIME! He is such a weirdo.


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

They're both soooo cute!

Poor Bosco, he probably doesn't like the flash. But he has a very nice profile! So maybe he thinks he's showing his best side? LOL


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

Oh Bosco! I just love him! He's got the most unique color and markings!!!  

And Lola looks so sweet! She looks always to be smiling!

They are in my calender too!!


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

omg! I LOVE Bosco's coat! He's so gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## Seren (Apr 22, 2005)

Awwww lovely pics!


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

I loved the pictures. They are so cute!


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Thanks so much for all the compliments, everyone. I really appreciate it.


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

they are adorable would you like me to try remove the red eyes.


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

awwwwwwwwwwww there great piccys


----------



## Angelab (Nov 26, 2005)

Ohh so cute :lol: I love them..


----------



## Jessica (Jul 11, 2004)

Such cuties as always! I love Lola's smile. :lol:


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

princess_ella said:


> they are adorable would you like me to try remove the red eyes.


I'd love it if you could! (whenever you have time!)


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

here are the photos with the red eyes removed. they were a challenge but i enjoyed fixing them for you.


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

here is the last one i had to resize the photo.


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

You did a great job! Thanks so much.  I really appreciate it. Now I can save them and print them out!  

Thanks again; you're the best!


----------

